# New sig with help



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 9, 2009)

Knocked this one up with difficulty last night following pointers from GG, fits with my squadron theme.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, that came out great!

Well done!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------

